# do people in the USA?



## QuintinsMommy

..........
..................
..........
.................
........
.............
......
...........
.......
have ketchup chips?
https://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lixgvwQpMu1qewhbo.jpg


----------



## x__amour

I've never seen them! Whoa!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oooh my brother said the US didn't and I was like HOW?! they are amazing, and very popular here


----------



## rjm09

Doesn't sound good to me at all! I don't really use ketchup.


----------



## x__amour

I like fries and ketchup but eh, I don't know. Potato chips and ketchup? Err... I dunno.


----------



## Shandra

LOL I have never seen them before...I don't think that I would be brave enough to try them TBH :haha:


----------



## Burchy314

Never seen them, but I don't eat chips at all so I wouldn't notice if they were in a store.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

:rofl: my brother would love these!! He eats just original lays or ruffles with ketchup :sick: he says it tastes like French fries with ketchup. :haha:


----------



## tasha41

NO! They have crap chips :rofl: 

Seriously.. I didn't see salt & vinegar or ketchup chips when I was there recently, no all dressed.. best flavours right thurr


----------



## bbyno1

Iv never seen these but am a massive ketchup fan lol


----------



## annawrigley

We have them!
https://www.cinemasnacks.co.uk/images/Walkers%20Tomato%20Ketchup%20Flavour%20Potato%20Crisps%2034.5g.jpg
I don't like ketchup but I love these ;)


----------



## Bexxx

Ugh, my little sister loveees them :sick:


----------



## x__amour

We do have Salt and Vinegar Lays! I wouldn't dare touch them though, lol! I only like original Lays! :thumbup:


----------



## smatheson

The only potato chips I really care for are jalepeno chips. I dont really care for ketchup I dont even put it on my fries lol


----------



## cabbagebaby

annawrigley said:


> We have them!
> https://www.cinemasnacks.co.uk/images/Walkers%20Tomato%20Ketchup%20Flavour%20Potato%20Crisps%2034.5g.jpg
> I don't like ketchup but I love these ;)

i didnt know the UK had these shows how much i pay attention :dohh:


----------



## we can't wait

tasha41 said:


> NO! They have crap chips :rofl:
> 
> Seriously.. I didn't see salt & vinegar or ketchup chips when I was there recently, no all dressed.. best flavours right thurr

We have salt & vinegar chips here! The taste (and smell!) of them is just really strong, IMO. I'm pretty unadventurous when it comes to potato chips. I'm not crazy on the idea of ketchup chips either, lol. :sick:


----------



## vhal_x

We have those in the UK but we have the UK name of Lays (Walkers) xx


----------



## vhal_x

Oops, Anna beat me xx


----------



## purple_kiwi

they use to be my favorite kind until i started liking sweet chili heat doritos instead


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> We have them!
> https://www.cinemasnacks.co.uk/images/Walkers%20Tomato%20Ketchup%20Flavour%20Potato%20Crisps%2034.5g.jpg
> I don't like ketchup but I love these ;)

oh neat how lays are called walkeres


----------



## annawrigley

I find it so weird you think salt & vinegar crisps are weird... They are like the most common flavour here, well that and cheese & onion!


----------



## smatheson

I craved salt and vinegar chips with orange juice while I was pregnant:haha: So idk if I would like them anymore.


----------



## annawrigley

I used to crave salt & vinegar crisps inside a buttered English muffin, like a sandwich... Mmm beautiful!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> I find it so weird you think salt & vinegar crisps are weird... They are like the most common flavour here, well that and cheese & onion!

cheese and onion!!! eew lol:haha:


----------



## Leah_xx

I've had the salt n vinegar.
Never knew there was a ketchup kind
but i knew there were dill pickle chips


----------



## 112110

That sounds repulsive...


----------



## tasha41

I never eat chips but I love so many, sour cream and onion, BBQ, ruffles.. plain chips though.. and dill pickle.. :sick:

Sweet chili heat is amazing too


----------



## QuintinsMommy

sour cream and onion <3


----------



## AirForceWife7

I know Heinz makes ketchup chips ... but I didn't know Lay's did! Maybe I will be daring enough to try them :D


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

shannon pm me your adderess youll be gettin them in the mail dear :flow:


----------



## Mii

Im really really suprised Usa doesnt have ketchup chips!!!! I looove S&V if there is a bag in my house it doessnt usually last more then a day or two :rofl:


----------



## amygwen

LOL ew those sound awful! I have never seen them before!!


----------



## LetsDoIt

I love love love ketchup chips. I've had to give them up because I'm avoiding MSG for the pregnancy. SO GOOD! Omg. My friend from the states fell head over heels for them when he visited.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

https://somegirlfromcanada.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/ketchup-chips.jpg
this what they look like then you get red all over your hands :haha:


----------



## JLFKJS

We do have them here in the US..



Pringles also came out with a ketchup chip.



I <3 ketchup chips but dipping plain chips into ketchup tastes so much better :)


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

amygwen said:


> LOL ew those sound awful! I have never seen them before!!

Pm me your adderess to,love
They are amazing:thumbup:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

JLFKJS said:


> We do have them here in the US..
> 
> View attachment 252355
> 
> 
> Pringles also came out with a ketchup chip.
> 
> View attachment 252356
> 
> 
> I <3 ketchup chips but dipping plain chips into ketchup tastes so much better :)

someone bought me the ones on top from the US they aren't the same


----------



## annawrigley

QuintinsMommy said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> I find it so weird you think salt & vinegar crisps are weird... They are like the most common flavour here, well that and cheese & onion!
> 
> cheese and onion!!! eew lol:haha:Click to expand...

Do you not have them?! So weird!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> I find it so weird you think salt & vinegar crisps are weird... They are like the most common flavour here, well that and cheese & onion!
> 
> cheese and onion!!! eew lol:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not have them?! So weird!Click to expand...

not that I've seen? :shrug:


----------



## annawrigley

Odd! The 3 flavours we have everyyyyywhere are Cheese & Onion, Salt & Vinegar, and Ready Salted (plain)!


----------



## Rhio92

Oooo they look gorgeous!


----------



## wishuwerehere

:sick:
Ketchup crisps??? 
It's all about salt and vinegar! I can't believe you guys don't have them...


----------



## x__amour

wishuwerehere said:


> :sick:
> Ketchup crisps???
> It's all about salt and vinegar! I can't believe you guys don't have them...

We do! :D
https://www.fritolay.com/our-snacks/lays-salt-vinegar.html


----------



## wishuwerehere

x__amour said:


> wishuwerehere said:
> 
> 
> :sick:
> Ketchup crisps???
> It's all about salt and vinegar! I can't believe you guys don't have them...
> 
> We do! :D
> https://www.fritolay.com/our-snacks/lays-salt-vinegar.htmlClick to expand...

So are lays like walkers? It's practically the same logo...

https://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/tes...sps/Walkers_Salt_And_Vinegar_Crisps_345g.html


----------



## x__amour

wishuwerehere said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wishuwerehere said:
> 
> 
> :sick:
> Ketchup crisps???
> It's all about salt and vinegar! I can't believe you guys don't have them...
> 
> We do! :D
> https://www.fritolay.com/our-snacks/lays-salt-vinegar.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> So are lays like walkers? It's practically the same logo...
> 
> https://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/tes...sps/Walkers_Salt_And_Vinegar_Crisps_345g.htmlClick to expand...

It seems like it!


----------



## 112110

Salt and vinegar = :sick:
honey bbq is where it's at.


----------



## Rhio92

Oooooo I loooooovecrisps :haha: :munch:


----------



## x__amour

I just like regular good 'ol potato chips! :lol: :munch:

https://i53.tinypic.com/b7alxi.png


----------



## Rhio92

x__amour said:


> I just like regular good 'ol potato chips! :lol: :munch:
> 
> https://i53.tinypic.com/b7alxi.png

Don't think we have them in the UK... But plain crisps are goooogeous, I find you always get them on holiday, and you sit munching them on a hot beach :cloud9:


----------



## x__amour

Rhio92 said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> I just like regular good 'ol potato chips! :lol: :munch:
> 
> https://i53.tinypic.com/b7alxi.png
> 
> Don't think we have them in the UK... But plain crisps are goooogeous, I find you always get them on holiday, and you sit munching them on a hot beach :cloud9:Click to expand...

Plan as in just plain potato right? That's what those are, my favorite. :D


----------



## newmommy23

no sadly. they are my favorite though, sometimes I nip up to canada to visit friends and I definitely come back with like 70 bags of ketchup chips lol


----------



## Burchy314

I love how this is a 6 page thread about chips...


----------



## Genna

ooooohhhhhh Salt and Vinegar is the most orgasmic mouth experience... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm <3

Never heard of Ketchup chips...but I imagine they'd be pretty tasty!!!


----------



## krys

My mom is going to Canada tomorrow so I told her to buy me some ketchup chips and send them to me! Omg I can't waittttttttt.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hope your mom enjoys her trip to canada, when I know people are going over the boarder i make them bring me home milk cause its like 4 dollars cheaper there :haha:


----------



## krys

QuintinsMommy said:


> hope your mom enjoys her trip to canada, when I know people are going over the boarder i make them bring me home milk cause its like 4 dollars cheaper there :haha:

That's crazy!! I'd probably just stop drinking milk lol. She lives in Seattle so it's just a short little day trip, pretty stoked that I'm getting some ketchup chips out of it though ;)


----------



## holly2234

I hate to say it but american chips (crisps) are terrible :blush:
Ketchup chips also reminds me of a song but im not sure if im allowed to post it!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsNRpaHnjLE

Sorry if im not!


----------



## lb

tasha41 said:


> NO! They have crap chips :rofl:
> 
> Seriously.. I didn't see salt & vinegar or ketchup chips when I was there recently, no all dressed.. best flavours right thurr

We have salt&vinegar chips here! But I think they're icky. I used to just eat the regular chips with ketchup. Ketchup chips just sound yucky yucky >.<

Sour Cream & Onion FOR LIFE <3


----------



## almostXmagic

i know we do have Ketchup chips but i dont think lays makes them i think its another brand. my sister loves them. i think they're nasty lol


----------



## rwhite

tasha41 said:


> NO! They have crap chips :rofl:
> 
> Seriously.. I didn't see salt & vinegar or ketchup chips when I was there recently, no all dressed.. best flavours right thurr

Does the USA not have salt and vinegar chips!? :o What is this world coming to! :haha:

Oh and I've had ketchup flavoured chips before (we don't get lays here so it wasn't the same ones) and I thought they were really good :thumbup:


----------



## almostXmagic

we do have salt and vinegar. its one of the most popular flavors that we have for sure :thumbup:


----------



## Leah_xx

We do have salt n vinegar chips


----------



## 112110

We do have salt & vinegar. 
I think they're disgusting. :sick:


----------



## Burchy314

holly2234 said:


> i hate to say it but american chips (crisps) are terrible :blush:
> Ketchup chips also reminds me of a song but im not sure if im allowed to post it!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsnrpahnjle
> 
> sorry if im not!

oh my god that song is pure amazingness and just made my night!!!!!


----------



## Srrme

:sick:


----------



## annawrigley

Worcester sauce <3


----------



## Bexxx

annawrigley said:


> Worcester sauce <3

Best flavour ever.


----------



## lauram_92

Smokey bacon!


----------



## MissMamma

cheese and chive <3
or those bacon razzler things!!


----------



## lauram_92

Frazzles?


----------



## MissMamma

Yes :D


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Quin and I had ketchup chips today :haha:


----------



## vinteenage

We have Ketchup, Salt & Vinegar and Dill chips.

There's also Crab chips and I just had some Tomato & Basil, my grandfather loves Salt & Pepper chips too.

Ive never heard of Cheese & Onion here but that sounds delicious!

My favorites and Salt &Vinegar and Sour Cream & Onion. Yum!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I love chips soo much!
Weird to think they dont have the same kinda everywhere


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Bexxx said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Worcester sauce <3
> 
> Best flavour ever.Click to expand...

:sick::sick:
What the eff are these?!?



vinteenage said:


> There's also *Crab chips* and I just had some Tomato & Basil, my grandfather loves Salt & Pepper chips too.

Crab chips... :sick:
Tomato and Basil?! Are they good!?


----------



## annawrigley

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> Bexxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Worcester sauce <3
> 
> Best flavour ever.Click to expand...
> 
> :sick::sick:
> What the eff are these?!?Click to expand...

Heaven on earth ;)
Crisps, flavoured like Worcester sauce. Duh.

We seem to have a huge variety of crisp flavours over here in comparison to the US? And for those of you freaking out at salt & vinegar, I wonder what you'd make of our Comic Relief flavours :rofl: (Chilli con carne, full English fry up, steak & ale pie, Roast chicken dinner)


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

annawrigley said:


> Melissa.Feb12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bexxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Worcester sauce <3
> 
> Best flavour ever.Click to expand...
> 
> :sick::sick:
> What the eff are these?!?Click to expand...
> 
> Heaven on earth ;)
> Crisps, flavoured like *Worcester sauce.* Duh.Click to expand...

ive never heard of that , ill google:thumbup:

this thread makes me wants chips....


----------



## lauram_92

There is sooo many types of crisps here.. Are we talking about just Walkers or everything?


----------



## Trying4ababy

I'm in the USA and yes we have them here.

https://f00.inventorspot.com/images/Ketchup_Flavored_Chips-645_full.jpg


----------



## Trying4ababy

*These are the best chips ever!!*

https://glutenfreesteve.files.wordpress.com/2007/07/herrs.jpg


----------



## annawrigley

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melissa.Feb12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bexxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Worcester sauce <3
> 
> Best flavour ever.Click to expand...
> 
> :sick::sick:
> What the eff are these?!?Click to expand...
> 
> Heaven on earth ;)
> Crisps, flavoured like *Worcester sauce.* Duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ive never heard of that , ill google:thumbup:
> 
> this thread makes me wants chips....Click to expand...

Lea & Perrins? Do you not have it? :haha:


----------



## vinteenage

We have Worcester sauce here, but it's not common use and definitely not in chip form!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I've never tried Worcestershire sauce


----------



## annawrigley

I don't really like it but I like the crisps... Same as ketchup :haha:


----------



## lauram_92

Remember builders breakfast crisps? They were rank.


----------



## annawrigley

Yeahh I don't think I ever gave them a bash. I stick to what I know and trust :smug:


----------

